# 2 new aoto in the store



## JBroida (Feb 20, 2016)

Just added 2 new aoto to the store... check them out here:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/aoto-1












https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/aoto











These two are firmly in the medium grit range 1000-3000, but are fast cutting, muddy, good at contrast, and leave a smooth even finish. Also, both are pretty large.


----------



## rick_english (Feb 20, 2016)

Possible you could add dimensions to the store listings? Or am I just missing it?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 20, 2016)

rick_english said:


> Possible you could add dimensions to the store listings? Or am I just missing it?



There's a tab labeled "Measurements" on each page.


----------

